# London Stage: Any Good Original Straight Plays; Or Quality Revivals?



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I will be in London next week, somewhat unexpectedly, and I was wondering if there are any decent plays running right now? Last time I was there (about two years ago) it was terrible! All you could see were Broadway musicals that were old and dusty. I am looking for straight plays with some good English actors: interesting dramas or comedies that are new works or a special revival. Anything?


----------

